
Sony Sped Up a Factory with These Tiny, $35 Computers - walterbell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2019/03/10/how-sony-sped-up-a-factory-with-these-tiny-35-computers/#350aea7e7d20
======
system2
"Each tiny computer is equipped with extra sensors to monitor things like
temperature, vibration, proximity and energy usage."

You would think those high-end sony factory machines would have these sensors
in them already. If true, manufacturing in 2019 is still not cutting edge as I
expected. But you know, Forbes is also known for its clickbait titles and
terrible writing with 90% junk for SEO keyword stuffing.

------
ausjke
beaglebone started this whole SBC movement, it is still a great board, better
than RPi in my opinion, but the marketing is not as good so it's much less
known

